# Best hair straightener



## AleesLLD (Sep 2, 2020)

I brought a cheap hair straightener years ago because I rarely used it due to having a bob hair cut but now I'm growing out my hair and want to be able to do more with it including straighten it and curl it. 

I would like recommendations on good hair straightener but I don't want to pay through the roof for a good one so cloud nines and GHDs are out of the question.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2020)

What country are you in? I don't want to recommend a brand only to find out you can't access it.


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 2, 2020)

UK


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2020)

Babyliss has some affordable options. I'm also linking a Remington one I found on the Boots site that may work for what you want.



			https://www.feelunique.com/p/BaByliss-3Q-Straightener
		



			https://www.superdrug.com/Electricals/Hair-Stylers/Hair-Straighteners/BaByliss-Ceramic-Pro-230-Hair-Straightener/p/714957
		





__





						Remington Airplates straightener - Boots
					

Buy Remington Airplates straightener and Collect 4 Advantage Card Points when you spend £1.




					www.boots.com


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, I really appreciate it. I've used Babyliss previously and they were good so I'll take another look.


----------



## AndreaBap (Oct 25, 2020)

There used to be a brand called FHI, not sure if its still around because It was pretty old school, but was the best professional grade staightener out there.


----------



## Somerset (Feb 17, 2021)

My hair is wavy/curly and definitely very freezy, so it’s also hard for me to find a good straightener.


----------



## MikkyBon (Apr 14, 2021)

AndreaBap said:


> There used to be a brand called FHI, not sure if its still around because It was pretty old school, but was the best professional grade staightener out there.


Definitely check out FHI. I've been using their Heat Platform straightener for 3 years and I'm totally satisfied. Heats up quickly, doesn't burn hair, and leaves it silky. Babyliss is also great, but I'm more on the FHI side. upd: just found a decent comparison of FHI irons, may be useful.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 21, 2021)

Dyson Corrale™ straightener and BaByliss Nano Pro 200 Straightener.


----------



## bailsquad (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been using Babyliss for years now


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 8, 2022)

Me too. I use the Babyliss Pro ceramic flat iron.







And here it is in action...


----------

